# Work In USA (From Australia)



## jonalexis (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

My wife and i are looking at either going on a working holiday and look at staying if we like it. Is this a possiblity?
Im new at the whole working overseas thing.

Im a Systems Admin/Computer Technician in IT and My wife is a fully qualified hairdresser.
We have both completed Year 12 studies in Australia.
My wife has completed a Cert 3 in Hairdressing and is currently studying her diploma in salon management.
Ive been in IT for 10 years, worked from building computers, QA of new systems, and up in systems administration where i am now.

Im 29 and she is 23. 

Just looking for some information
Can you go on a working holiday and if you like apply for residency??
Is it true you need 10k in your bank before they even think about letting you in?


Any Information would be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No, you cannot waltz in, hang out and stay if it suits you:>) Please read up on US visa options and requirements. Lots of information in existing threads and at the official sources uscis.gov and travel.state.gov.
Once the visa questions has been taken care of your wife has to get her US licenses. This gets done on state level. Google "cosmetology license" and the respective state for details. IT on the level you posed is not my forte. Go through some of the standard boards such as dice/careerbuilder/... to check things out.
By the way you get at least one vehicle and insure it, pay deposits for everything from apartment to utilities, sign up for medical insurance and have a tiny nest egg left - 10k will be long gone.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jonalexis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and i are looking at either going on a working holiday and look at staying if we like it. Is this a possiblity?
> Im new at the whole working overseas thing.
> ...


No you cannot go on a working holiday to the States and then stay if you like it. Young folks DO get seasonal jobs with specific companies (BUNAC is one) for up to 90 days but then it's off back home.

To work and live in the US on a permanent basis you need valid work visas which are applied for by the prospective employer. This takes time and money so you need to be technically skilled and or management/executive status. Usually a full degree is required for qualification.

If you are entering on a full work visa then the monetary qualification is not taken into account - having work to go to they expect you to have money available. 

If you are being sponsored (supported) by family in the US to get a visa then a monetary qualification comes into play.

As said 10K does not go far to set you up in the US.


----------



## Frokkie (Jul 8, 2011)

HI
It is hard to get work here but we came over on a E3 visa (must have a university degree)
My Husband is a fully qualified Aeronautical Engineer. 
On that visa I can work or get sponsored.
It is a visa the company you work for must apply for, it is part of the free trade agreement.

You did not list if you have a university degree.

So in saying that look for a job first and do not come over expecting to get work it will not happen and tbh Americans are not to comfortable with "people steeling" jobs.
Most are happy to met Aussies as log as you are here for specific reasons, may sound harsh, but it is true, there are a lot of people here out of work.
So find that job first then come over  It is a fun place to live for a bit.


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

as a tourist, you cannot work, some people still do it, but thats illegal and you not gonna be able to work in the your field, couse nobody will pay you cash.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We are also here on an E3 as my husband is in IT. You need to be employed and you could apply while here on holiday. if you do get a job you need to leave the country to apply for the E3 then re enter. You cannot work on an Tourist visa.If you have a degree make sure you bring all originals for interview.if you do get a job your wife would be issued a spouse visa. will have to wait 3 months but then can work. I live in NYC so there is a bit of work in IT however you really need good experience and a good education. excuse my typing and typos but just had thumb surgery on my right hand.good luck!! we love NY and have been here now for 1.5 years.













/


----------

